# My Babies xXx



## ellsbells (Jul 17, 2013)

Here are some pics of my Babies :luv:luv:luv

























This is Amber, she is 2 years old, DSH female and she is my naughty girl xXx


----------



## ellsbells (Jul 17, 2013)

This is Baby Bentley, he is 1 and he is a DLH, my gently giant xXx


----------



## ellsbells (Jul 17, 2013)

and this little bundle of fluff is Chester (male), he is a RagaMuffin, 12 weeks old and come to live with us next Wednesday :smiles


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Hi Ellsbells! Welcome to the forum! Your three babies are so cute! I've got a little tuxe that I call Charlie Chaplin. Amber and Bentley, wow! and little Chester is simply precious!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

Sooooooooo cute!!!!!!!


----------



## _ANT_ (Jul 1, 2013)

Awwww man they are all so adorable


----------



## JungliBillis (Mar 20, 2013)

They are adorable!


----------



## ellsbells (Jul 17, 2013)

7cats2dogs said:


> Hi Ellsbells! Welcome to the forum! Your three babies are so cute! I've got a little tuxe that I call Charlie Chaplin. Amber and Bentley, wow! and little Chester is simply precious!!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thanks everyone for your kind words


----------

